# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Best CMS for web design

## John Aeliya

Hello! friends please suggest best CMS for web Design

----------


## techrama

1.WordPress CMS for Web Development. In the beginning, WordPress was used as a blogging platform.
2.Joomla CMS for Website Development, Joomla counts as a middle ground among the other two open-source systems.
3.Magneto CMS for Website development.
4.Drupal CMS for Website Development.
5.DotNetNuke CMS for Website Development.https://www.techwhoop.com/

----------


## anjalichawla

WordPress is the best CMS.

----------


## Emily Simmons

A great deal of work! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Emily Simmons

I would like to add that if you are thinking about starting a personal blog, a ready-made service similar to WordPress is a good option to satisfy your needs.

On the other hand, if you have some business intentions, custom website development is clearly the choice to go with. It provides website scalability, dependency, security, and, last but not least, is your property.

----------


## HelenHln

I will always recommend WordPress at first place.Publishing new posts and pages is simple, and you have access to a powerful editor that enables you to format your content.Then Joomla and Drupal are also good for web design.

----------


## techrama

Yep, I agree. Wordpress is the number one CMS as it also let's you implement code with an elegant way like in here.

----------


## Hoksuj92

Wordpress is a great CMS. Yet sometimes, it depends on the type of website you want to create. For instance, Magento and Drupal are more suitable for an e-commerce website.  :Smilie:

----------


## chandramauli

I guess Wordpress and Shopify both are the best platforms for website design. although it depends on the business you are doing. The best advice can be given by the software development company.

*Note:* Please rate this post if you find this one-liner useful.

----------


## Ualirmare

Drupal. Drupal is easily the most functional open source CMS available today. ...
WordPress. WordPress began as a simple blogging system but has grown into one of the most powerful CMS's on the Internet. ...
Radiant CMS. A simple CMS powered by Ruby on Rails. ...
Magento. ...
Silverstripe.

----------


## HelenHln

As for me, you should choose which one is better for you and your requirements. But here is the list of the best ones, Magento, Shopify, WooCommerce, Wix, Wordpress. In general, whether the platform you choose, CMSs allow you to create powerful websites and that’s why they require much more technical knowledge and experience.

----------


## mikeduke1290

Best CMS Platforms to Start a Website in 2020
1. WordPress
2. Joomla!
3. Drupal
4. Typo3
5. Serendipity
6. Dotclear
7. ImpressPages
8. Chamilo

Hope this information is helpful to you

----------


## simplezed

hi there, I suppose that WordPress would be the best one

----------


## gang88

Wordpress - the easiest one. But be ready, if you just create a website, you lose it soon. O bought themes and all the time get the latest updates for WordPress 2 sites.
The first website in one year begin generates Chinese pages
The second one was hacked, nobody helped me.

----------


## rvphilip

As a web analyst, I must say WordPress is one of the best content management systems out there right now. It not only helps build a website more quickly and cost-efficiently, but it also provides the best plugins for both on-page as well as off-page SEO. Therefore it would be much easier to rank your website on google. There are several* Enterprise Application Development Services* that develop efficient websites on different CMS platforms. There are also many other open sources like Drupal, which is under the GNU Public License. That means the software is utterly free to download, use, and modify: There is no requirement for purchase, license, or maintenance fees. Drupal is more secure than WordPress.

----------


## aashaykr1809

Wordpress is one of the best CMS for web design , it has a lot of option to play around with

----------


## gilbertjosh

Thank you so much for sharing all this wonderful info with the how-to's!!!! It is so appreciated!!! You always have good humor in your posts/blogs. So much fun and easy to read!

----------


## Urinetherapist

Hi there! You should take a closer look at Drupal and Joomla, but I think WordPress is the best CMS for now.

----------


## Coilavana

It depends on how you plan to manage it.

----------


## Coilavana

It depends on how you plan to manage it. For doing everything by yourself (for example, if you are on a budget), pick the one with most free plugins.

----------


## rockz

> Hello! friends please suggest best CMS for web Design


I find your question a big vague. You can't just ask for the best CMS without any context. There has to be some form of information given, however, il try my best to answer you

For PHP developers
1. WordPress
2. Joomla
3. Drupal
4. Php CMS
5. Magneto
6. Typo3
7. OctoberCMS
8. Concrete5
9. PrestaShop

For JSP
1. OpenCMS
2. DotCMS
3. Magnolia

For Python
1. DjangoCMS
2. Wagtail
3. FeinCMS
4. Kotti CMS
5. The Plone CMS

Dot Net
1. Kentico
2. DotNetNuke
3. Umbraco
4. Sitefinity CMS
5. N2 CMS

Are just some of the CMS one can use. I really hope you're not confusing yourself with CMS and web framework because to some level they seem to do the same thing, however, they are both disctinct. Before you ask such questions, you need to answer a few things:

1. Nature of the project
2. Budget
3. Hosting provider
4. Language support

Because at the end of the day, if you're planning to build a web application, there maybe times when the mentioned may not work. For PHP you'd need:

1. Laravel
2. CodeIgnitor
3. CakePHP
4. Symfony

but these are not CMSs, they are frameworks. 

I hope this helps

----------


## existenceproduct

> 1.WordPress CMS for Web Development. In the beginning, WordPress was used as a blogging platform.
> 2. Joomla CMS for Website Development, Joomla counts as a middle ground among the other two open-source systems.
> 3. Magneto CMS for Website development.
> 4. Drupal CMS for Website Development.
> 5.DotNetNuke CMS for Website Development.https://www.techwhoop.com/


thank you for your suggestions.

----------


## MIa White

If you want to choose a CMS, it would mostly depend on the size of the business. WordPress, Joomla, Magneto, Drupal all are good options. Again you should be aware of all the growing technologies.

----------


## MIa White

hey, PFB few of the best CMS for web design 
WordPress. WordPress is the most popular CMS software on the Internet. 
Drupal. Drupal is an open-source CMS for developers, marketers, and agencies. 
Shopify. Shopify is a popular CMS software for ecommerce businesses. 
WooCommerce. 
Magento. 
BigCommerce

----------


## existenceproduct

So, if you're using WordPress then surely you will be needing the best solution to design your website. I can personally suggest Masterbundles if you like my suggestion then must give it a try.

----------


## spankerbold

As a software developer, I agree with you. Wordpress is familiar to every dev and SEOs. It's easy to test the website on this system, more accessible to provide any updates, and there are more functions.

----------


## spankerbold

> As a software developer, I agree with you. Wordpress is familiar to every dev and SEOs. It's easy to test the website on this system with help of https://u-tor.com/services/web-app-testing, more accessible to provide any updates, and there are more functions.


I also know Wix, but it's just a constructor with general functions

----------


## Sahaquiel

People will name only their favourite platforms. I will also join the majority of those who are satisfied with the WordPress platform. I think this is an ideal platform for creating websites, designs and connecting convenient plugins. Many of the most famous websites, shops and forums people create on WordPress. When I ordered my first commercial website from a development team from *prosvit.design*, I asked their experts to create it on WordPress. My site is quite popular now, and it has excellent traffic. What do you think about WordPress? Do you like it or not? I can send you links to my sites if you wish.

----------


## Barton

I advise you to use wordpress to create a website, because there are a lot of plugins and you can customize the site to your needs. I have been using wordpress for a long time, I even decided to create a plugin for it.

----------

